
Ask HN: What's the best JavaScript book for programmers? - whitepoplar
For a programmer who&#x27;s never gotten around to learning JavaScript, what book&#x2F;resource would you recommend these days? Thanks!
======
luc4sdreyer
The "You Don't Know JS Yet" book was suggested in the fairly recent HN thread
on the same topic:

[https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-
JS/blob/master/READM...](https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-
JS/blob/master/README.md)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19829235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19829235)

------
mrsareen
Once you go through these, you'll be a force to reckon with -

Author -
[https://www.udemy.com/user/anthonypalicea](https://www.udemy.com/user/anthonypalicea)
Course - [https://www.udemy.com/understand-
javascript](https://www.udemy.com/understand-javascript)

